# How Do I Get Rid Of These Damm Snails ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm killing like 30 snails a week plus the past 2 months how can i get rid of these damm things ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Tear down you tank, replace or boil everything. I also think there is snail killer but I wouldnt use any unnecessary chemicals in the tank. I have them in my 72G, all I do is crush them against the glass whenever i see them.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

stop overfeeding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont overfeed and I have a bunch. They came in on the plants I got.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

not over feeding thats for sure , they get their morning pellets and shrimp or fish twice in a 7day week and on those days they dont get pellets.......


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

No food = no snails

They are getting food from somewhere. I get them from plants too, but they die soon after cause they dont have food.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Try building a snail trap, google it up. It's worth a shot before tearing down your whole set up.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

HGI said:


> Try building a snail trap, google it up. It's worth a shot before tearing down your whole set up.


A cup and cucumber worked out really well for me as a snail trap, although I did eventually end up tearing down the tank because a lot of them were already in my filters clogging the impeller. Hopefully it isn't too late for you. And make sure that when you see those little bunches of floating eggs to take em out. There's at least a hundred snails per bunch and once they hatch it gets crazy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If its just a fish tank (no real plants) there is a copper additive you can use that will kill them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> If its just a fish tank (no real plants) there is a copper additive you can use that will kill them.


 and kill the p's im pretty sure


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You can try assassin snails. My lfs told me that putting a large piece of lettuce in the water will attract them, and remove the lettuce once full of snails. Dunno if that works though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If its just a fish tank (no real plants) there is a copper additive you can use that will kill them.


 and kill the p's im pretty sure
[/quote]

Yeah, characins are sensitive to copper... Those chemicals rarely work and it's always best to avoid dumping extra chemicals into the tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ive used it. piranha were fine snails were gone in no time. its bd for snails and plants..


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Assassin snails will do the trick, given enough time and that you put enough in.
Here is some info for you to check out on the Assassin snail...
Learn all about the Assassin Snail...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Or if you put skunk botias in and hope they dont get eaten that'll work...worked great for me...They snacked up the snails and didn't have the problem ever again...


----------

